# Egypt's job vacancies drop 93 per cent year on year in August 2011



## pioneer5 (Jun 28, 2011)

aha, so now Egyptian jobs for Egyptians...

Egypt's job vacancies *drop 93 per cent* year on year in August 2011
Figures from the Information and Decision Support Centre show a woeful drop in job opportunities in Egypt in the last year
Ahram Online, Saturday 1 Oct 2011

Job opportunities announced in August 2011 fell sharply 92.8 per cent, recording a low 1000 job announcements, compared to 14,700 in the same month last year, according to the monthly bulletin of the Cabinet's Information and Decision Support Centre (IDSC).

In July, job opportunities reached 4,300, which means openings declined 72 per cent month on month, the same index showed. 

Also, the number of companies established fell by 19.5 per cent in August, 2011 against August 2010, to reach 4012 companies as opposed to 4982 companies.

The IDSC referred to an Abu Dhabi Gallup Centre (ADGC) public opinion poll on what Egyptian think following the January 25 Revolution. Some 53 per cent of respondents believe economic conditions are deteriorating as opposed to 25 per cent who shared the same opinion in spring 2010 poll.

Data collection was conducted in Egypt in 25 March to 2 April 2011, through face-to-face interviews on a sample of 1000 subjects in the age group of 15+.

Egypt's job vacancies drop 93 per cent year on year in August 2011 - Economy - Business - Ahram Online


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

Well, that was only to April.... wonder what the results would be today..??


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

pioneer5 said:


> Job opportunities announced in August 2011 fell sharply 92.8 per cent, recording a low 1000 job announcements, compared to 14,700 in the same month last year, according to the monthly bulletin of the Cabinet's Information and Decision Support Centre (IDSC).
> 
> In July, job opportunities reached 4,300, which means openings declined 72 per cent month on month, the same index showed.
> ]


And how do the government know how many vacancies are available? or is this just public sector figures? are private companies obliged to disclose the number of job openings to the government? :confused2:

As far as I know in other countries the figures to record are the number of unemployed people. Which is no mean feat in a place like Egypt, since there is a complete lack of reliable statistics /records of any kind.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

aykalam said:


> And how do the government know how many vacancies are available? or is this just public sector figures? are private companies obliged to disclose the number of job openings to the government? :confused2:
> 
> As far as I know in other countries the figures to record are the number of unemployed people. Which is no mean feat in a place like Egypt, since there is a complete lack of reliable statistics /records of any kind.


Well today, I made 1 more job available( no was not sacked) I was watching the camera at work when the cleaner caught my eye, went back a few hours to see her go into the bathroom stay 20-30 mins come out walk round2-3 mins then go back in again she did this all day!! No wonder I could never find her. So now I have a vacancy for a cleaner.
Thinking about getting a placard and going down tarirh sq on Friday to advertise it , do you think anyone will take the job ?
Bat


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

bat said:


> Well today, I made 1 more job available( no was not sacked) I was watching the camera at work when the cleaner caught my eye, went back a few hours to see her go into the bathroom stay 20-30 mins come out walk round2-3 mins then go back in again she did this all day!! No wonder I could never find her. So now I have a vacancy for a cleaner.
> Thinking about getting a placard and going down tarirh sq on Friday to advertise it , do you think anyone will take the job ?
> Bat


And now you'l complain that the toilets are not clean enough... ?!?


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Whiskey96 said:


> And now you'l complain that the toilets are not clean enough... ?!?


Yes I was hoping that as she spent so much time in there you'd be able to eat of the floor , sadly no so time to roll up my sleeves yet again to show them how it's done, this raises eyebrows but sometimes it's the only way.
Bat


----------

